# Hidden in the Rhododendron



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

Taken with Canon 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF body ASA 800





See it bigger here

I set out to get a bird with a 50mm and I did.....Not great so I'll continue to work at it.....


----------



## matt-l (Jul 21, 2008)

Put up a feeder close to your window and just open the window to get the shot.

took me a couple of seconds to even realize there was a bird in the tree lol


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

matt-l said:


> Put up a feeder close to your window and just open the window to get the shot.
> 
> took me a couple of seconds to even realize there was a bird in the tree lol



I Have a feeder next to a window, I just did not want a feeder shot for this.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 21, 2008)

Well that would make sense, i never thought of it like that lol.


----------



## Battou (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually do have a small handfull of feeder pics, I'll scan them and bring them in when I get an oppertunity.


----------

